# Best Scroll Saw



## JimiJimi (21 Feb 2013)

Not, I suspect, that I have a hope of ever affording it, but what is the best scroll saw money can buy? Is there a single machine that ticks all the boxes?

Jimi


----------



## stevebuk (21 Feb 2013)

i think you answered your own question in your last post, although although others may say different..



> Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks like I will have to delay starting up my new hobby while I save up some more money for a Hegner. Meanwhile, I'll keep an eye on ebay...
> 
> Jimi.


----------



## Webby (21 Feb 2013)

Jimi
when funds allow (in 2 months) i will get the Axi AWFS18 £394 cant afford a Hegner :shock: after playing yesterday at the Axminster shop on a few of them this will be future proof i hope lol 
Dave


----------



## stevebuk (21 Feb 2013)

Webby":txaozqyf said:


> Jimi
> when funds allow (in 2 months) i will get the Axi AWFS18 £394 cant afford a Hegner :shock: after playing yesterday at the Axminster shop on a few of them this will be future proof i hope lol
> Dave




Hi Dave
Dont want to rain on your parade but , i also thought that when i bought it, unfortunately i had to send it back as i just couldn't get on with, even with the quick release knobs.
There are plenty out there though that love it, and good on them.


----------



## Gary Morris (21 Feb 2013)

The most highly rated saw, in my opinion, based on reviews from this forum and others, is the Hegner http://www.hegner.co.uk/Scrollsaws

Gary


----------



## Mike M (21 Feb 2013)

The Eclipse, made by Ernie Mellon in the US is the top of saws.
I have many customers who bought one and just love it.
It is also the most expensive saw you can buy but if you have the money, why not.
FD Mike


----------



## Webby (21 Feb 2013)

Steve
no problem  if i could afford a new Hegner i would buy one .........have also tried the bay with no sucess always to far away from Gloucester ....especially if you factor in fuel costs and time to pick up :? 

Dave


----------



## M P Hales (21 Feb 2013)

As I have stated on previous posts the Hegner is far superior to any chiwanese model and with the foot switch works absolutely bl**dy marvelous but I'm new to scrolling and am sure somebody will advise with their superior knowledge.

The customer sevice from Hegner UK is also excellent.

If you are looking to buy a scrollsaw I can def recommend Hegner.

M

PS The blades from Mikes Workshop are also excellent and the service is A1


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2013)

Let's have an away day to Germany so we can evaluate the Harthie  . Sorry, Mike, but it's more expensive than the Eclipse. Harthie have told me they are actively seeking to introduce their saw to the UK; I hope can get my hands on one at an early stage. Until then, I'm also advocating Hegners for British scrollers.


----------



## Mike M (22 Feb 2013)

Gill, did you talk to any who has one or was able to try one.I talked to some in Germany and they cant tell me nothing about that saw. I hate to use one hand to turn the blade and one to move the wood,
FD Mike


----------



## boysie39 (22 Feb 2013)

OK ! Right ! ,so the Americans and the Germans have scroll saws which are beyond the reach of all but the rich or very foolish . At least that is what I can gather from what has been said so far .
I mean if the Eclipse is so great surly Mike would have one and by the same token our Gill would have the Harthie :mrgreen: although Gill has acknowledged that she has no reports as of yet .BUT is the fact that they are very expensive make them a better scroll saw , how can one justify buying one if they dont do any thing better than what we have at the moment .I know that at times I paid top money for tools and some made small difference until the edge wore off   .
Seriously what should be expected from expensive new saws ,what would you expect for your money .


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2013)

Good heavens, I'm not advancing the cause of the Harthie here! I'm merely saying I'd like to get my hands on one 8) . It's an interesting concept for a scroll saw, rotating the blade as you cut and I'd like to hear what it's like from somebody who is both independent and renowned.

To be honest, the thought of having valuable workshop floor space taken up by a large scroll saw in the same way as, say, a band saw doesn't thrill me. That's one reason why I'm still a fan of the Hegner. It would take a lot to persuade me that there's a better machine available for Brits, although I don't see why one couldn't be developed by an enterprising engineer. After all, it took Hegner years to catch up with the Diamond.


----------



## boysie39 (22 Feb 2013)

Sorry Gill,I wasn't trying to give the impression that you or Mike were promoting the saws that were mentioned ,what I was trying to get across was that if they were so good people like you could persuade someone like me to consider buying one .I dont know what the pecking order for scrollers is in the UK but for me the people on this forum carry the clout. So as far as I am concerned this is where I got all my advice and this is where I continue to ask for it.!!


----------



## mac1012 (23 Feb 2013)

webby your 394 for the axminster is the same price as a base model hegner, true the spec on your ax is about the same as a mid range hegner and a good looking clone the same mid hegner is about 700 , i guess my point is you can afford a hegner but it depends whether you want the higher spec on a lower quality machine or a lower spec on a higher quality machine.

i have a base model hegner had it for three years now and have no regrets the precision of the blade when in motion is second to none in my opinion.

it has paid for itself many times over with the craft work ive sold the axs look good although having never tried an ax i cant compare to the hegner.

if you need bigger throat and variable speed is a must then go for it but make sure your not getting a machine with a spec you will nver use is my advice.

ive cut thicknesses from 4mm to 35mm soft and hard on the hegner never needed variable speed just the correct blade.

but if you get the ax let us know how you get on with it

mark


----------



## boysie39 (23 Feb 2013)

Webby ,listen to what Mark is saying ,I did and do not regret it .If you can get the Hegner do so . My Euro's worth.


----------



## Webby (23 Feb 2013)

mac1012":1e17l58l said:


> webby your 394 for the axminster is the same price as a base model hegner, true the spec on your ax is about the same as a mid range hegner and a good looking clone the same mid hegner is about 700 , i guess my point is you can afford a hegner but it depends whether you want the higher spec on a lower quality machine or a lower spec on a higher quality machine.
> 
> i have a base model hegner had it for three years now and have no regrets the precision of the blade when in motion is second to none in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Mark thanks for input 
each time i have looked at hegner they are usually over £500 for base model .....am i looking in the right places  

i know that the hegner will probably be the better machine as regards ease of use and eventually selling if i give it up but i have looked on the bay there is one on there at the moment but it is £200+ at the mo with days to go do you think that would be a better investment ...with no guarantee that it is ok 
I do need HELP lol ...so confused at the mo had a machine in mind when i went to Axi but having seen it in the flesh so to speak decided to hold on to my money and save for the £394 machine now i dont know which way to go (sixes and sevens) lol
if you could reply on this thread where to go to get machine ...i am sure it would help alot of people

many thanks for all input and sorry for hijacking this thread 

Dave :O)


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2013)

Dave actually had his eyes on a generic type of scroll saw at the beginning of the week because those were all that lay within his budget. Wisely, he took a trip to Axminster and tried out their range of saws to see what would suit him. In the end he decided that the AWFS18 was his preferred saw even though it was outside his budget and that it would be prudent to save for another couple of months so he could buy a saw which would please him. I have a lot of sympathy for his quandary because he's never tried a Hegner but he has tried an AWFS18 and found he likes it. Is there anyone here who has tried a Hegner Multicut 1, a Hegner Multicut SE and an AWFS18? I've tried both the Hegners but never the latter. What we really need is someone who can give Dave the benefit of their experience using all three machines.

In the absence of such a person coming forward, I would be loathe to make any comments which would discourage Dave from acquiring the AWFS18. There comes a point when the important thing is to get a saw and start making sawdust! Moreover, it sounds as if the AWFS18 is unlikely to disappoint him even though a Hegner may have the potential to delight him. I'm just relieved he had the gumption to try a few saws and see for himself that there really is a huge gulf in the quality between entry-level saws and mid/top range saws. I can't help but wonder if a number of people read these threads with a view to buying their first saw and think, "It's all right for those who can afford swish Hegners to sneer at cheaper models, but they're all I can afford". Here we have a newcomer who has examined the range of entry-level saws and decided that the snobs actually have a point!


----------



## mac1012 (23 Feb 2013)

http://www.hegner.co.uk/Hegner_Multicut_1

there you go dave all info should be here base model 395 

well i would go with hegner but like i said depends what you need saw for if you need the extra throat size and variable , what i mean is you really do need it do you think you need it ? 

i would get the quick release blade clamp 9( you would need it for the axe)

i've just cut 40mm thick maple on hegner i had a size 9 blade and managed it fine.

now then ebay well thats a risk in my opinion the machines on their are at usually 15 - 20 years old you can tell if old machine as got white plastic tube for dust blower if you look at the link the new ones have blue plastic bendy hose which is much better 

also you have quick release tension on new base one you don't get that on old style base model.

you can get some bargains i saw a mint box one that was ten year old once but it went for nearly price of a new one !!

i know someone on here brought of ebay and it broke straight away think he got spare part but thats the risk you take you may get a bargain you may not 

i cant see sense in paying 250 for a 20 year old machine where for another 150 you get a brand new one 

you sometimes see the mid range ones which are variable speed and bigger table they might be more of a bargain i will have a look and see if i can see the ones you are on about on ebay.

also on the link i given you have a look at the section , why variable speed ? 

may answer your question.

hope this helps

mark


----------



## mac1012 (23 Feb 2013)

Gill , my original point was to highlight to dave that a hegner wasnt out of his reach as he wrongly thought a base model hegner was over 500.

in my experience and from what ive read on here about the ax i would go with the hegner.

the build and quality is far better in my opinion.Having said that im sure the ax is a fairly good saw.

mark


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2013)

I'm not disagreeing with you in any respect, Mark - merely pointing out that Dave's budget originally ran to a generic saw in the region of £200 and he's already upped his funds considerably having experienced the AWFS18. There's a limit to how far a budget can be stretched, especially when it means compromising on features. For all we know, a variable speed control might be very important to Dave.

One thing that is certain is he knows he will not be happy with a generic saw. It would be nice if we could help him find out if a Hegner would leave him in Nirvana, but I'm not sure that's within the capabilities of this forum  .


----------



## mac1012 (23 Feb 2013)

well i brought a cheap one and ended up ditching it and getting a hegner if hes upped his budget then he has a bit more choice he has done right upping his budget as a generic for 200 most probably be a waste of money.

so hes down to a choice of ax and hegner either way im sure he be fine.

i could offer 7th heaven will that do ?? :mrgreen: :-" \/


----------



## Webby (24 Feb 2013)

Thanks all for all your input and time .....  

I am beginning to think, may be the base Hegner will be the one to go for. :wink: (as it is same cost as axi)
as for multispeed dont know whether i need it or not as i am just starting out on the road of scroll sawing  is it a must
but i know i want a decent machine to help me in this quest :wink: 

has the base version have the lever at top for tensioning blade or is that done from the rear ..looking at photos the base version appears not to have this ...but could this be retro fitted after purchasing saw :?: 

sorry again for all questions Dave


----------



## mac1012 (24 Feb 2013)

Dave like i said* LOOK AT THE SECTION VARIABLE SPEED DO I NEED IT *? on the page i sent you

quick release tension is done at the back of the saw look at the photo and you can see it like i said earlier post it has it on older machines dont

the ones on sale on ebay look ok depends how much they go for eventually 

think there is one ending soon

i had a look at the ax looks nice for the money and has good reviews well apart from the guy saying his blade clamps broke see this is what im on about , also i had a bandsaw and a sander from axminster , lets just say the qaulity wasnt as good as the glossy photo they show !!

its ur money dave and your choice we can only help so much but you do seem to be going around in circles (hammer) 

mark


----------



## Waka (24 Feb 2013)

Hegner multicultural one has the blade tensioning at the bak of the arm.

I have only recently bought my Hegner and I have to say it is all I could ever ask for, I love it.
Should you go for the Hegner base version, as you call it, I don't think you'll e disappointed.


----------



## Webby (24 Feb 2013)

mac1012 said:


> Dave like i said* LOOK AT THE SECTION VARIABLE SPEED DO I NEED IT *? on the page i sent you
> 
> quick release tension is done at the back of the saw look at the photo and you can see it like i said earlier post it has it on older machines dont
> 
> ...


----------



## mac1012 (24 Feb 2013)

Dave your not pissing me of mate dont worry  the section about variable speed it is on the original page i sent you it is a link on the page where the hegner saw is you looked at hope you understand what i mean 

http://www.hegner.co.uk/Heg_Variable_Speed

\/ 

but in case you dont the page ive sent you above will take you straight to it 

mark


----------



## Webby (24 Feb 2013)

Cheers Mark 

i thought it was another page that you were sending me :lol: 

yes read that on the original page that you sent me thanks :wink: 

dont think i will be cutting metal or plastics .and if it is thicker wood as you or smeone else said get the correct blade to suit the conditions 

appreciate input .....just need some more money as i have doubled my budget lol (you havent any spare have you :lol: )

just have to wait a little longer ...did you buy your saw from http://www.hegner.co.uk

Dave


----------



## boysie39 (25 Feb 2013)

Webby , I on the advice I received on this forum bought a Hegner Multicut 1 which is the Base model .I decided to have it fitted with Variable Speed at an extra cost of £140.00
I had been told that V/S was only needed if you were cutting metals .I have the saw about 4/5 months now and after a couple of days when the novelty had worn off and I had found a speed which I was happy with ,I have not moved is since.I dont cut metals and dont think I ever will. 
I also have an older about 20yrs.saw which is a hegner clone so I can say Yes the Multicut 1 is a very good saw and IMO is as good as you will get .If I were to buy a new saw today it would be a Hegner, that is not to say that it is not possible to buy an other brand which will perform as well as a Hegner [if your lucky] . :lol: 

Whatever decision you come to I hope you get as much enjoyment as I do from scrolling ,so best of luck to you .


----------



## Geoffrey (25 Feb 2013)

Hi i have both hegners and an AWFS 18 it is my go to machine there is no difference in my opinion
its on my bench so i just use it. 
Geoff


----------



## Webby (25 Feb 2013)

Geoffrey":2oq5zr0l said:


> Hi i have both hegners and an AWFS 18 it is my go to machine there is no difference in my opinion
> its on my bench so i just use it.
> Geoff



dont be greedy Geoffrey let me have one  

any ways after all this input thanks to all i am going to go for the SIP01928 :mrgreen: :roll: 











only joking it will be the Multicut 1 thanks again

Dave :O)


----------

